# what to charge for skim coating walls.



## qualityfinishes

What do you guys per sq. foot for skim coating rough texture plaster walls.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Skim coating rough plaster walls are the one aspect of our trade where we do it for material cost only.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Just kidding. i don't have a sq. ft. price for that just do it T&M.


----------



## Mudshark

cdwoodcox said:


> Skim coating rough plaster walls are the one aspect of our trade where we do it for material cost only.


I usually try to get them to throw in a case of beer on top of that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> I usually try to get them to throw in a case of beer on top of that.


Sure you do.:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

qualityfinishes said:


> What do you guys per sq. foot for skim coating rough texture plaster walls.


$700 for the first room $500 every room after that. Heavier textures Add $100 per room. Plus don't forget to cover the floors.


----------



## qualityfinishes

thanks everyone


----------



## moore

I figure my material and time guess...Then flat price the chit jobs.


----------



## spacklinfool

qualityfinishes said:


> What do you guys per sq. foot for skim coating rough texture plaster walls.


I have been charging 200 for 2 coats per wall 12x12..plus material..


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> $700 for the first room $500 every room after that. Heavier textures Add $100 per room. Plus don't forget to cover the floors.


Damn. I need to move where you are.


----------



## cdwoodcox

SlimPickins said:


> Damn. I need to move where you are.


 I was thinking the same thing. but then I saw he is in Michigan. They get more snow then we do so maybe I will stay here.


----------



## SlimPickins

cdwoodcox said:


> I was thinking the same thing. but then I saw he is in Michigan. They get more snow then we do so maybe I will stay here.


They get cold as f***-all too. I'll stay here and make $675 for the first room and $440 for each room after :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

cdwoodcox said:


> I was thinking the same thing. but then I saw he is in Michigan. They get more snow then we do so maybe I will stay here.


Oakland County Michigan. A lot of old money from the East Coast. The drywaller's want $500 to cover a textured one room and ceiling only with drywall. So why not skimcoat it for $400. No sanding and done in one day. No having to find the trusses. Don't have to reset any Electrical boxes. And smooth and seamless.


----------



## Mudstar

qualityfinishes said:


> thanks everyone



another non professional


----------



## harvey randall

*how much*

8 by 8-hundered- another 8by hundered, pretty simple. course if you really want the WORK then charge 12 dollars for 50 sq ft. then you are in close contat with the illlegels. but what ever it takes to feed your family. since thje drywall comumity talk tough, but not. it cost three dollars an hour to get a GOOD job. i think you're worth that, welcom to the MACHINE


----------



## harvey randall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> $700 for the first room $500 every room after that. Heavier textures Add $100 per room. Plus don't forget to cover the floors.


 liveing in a dream world


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

harvey randall said:


> liveing in a dream world


I'd rather stay home and make no money then go to work and make no money. 

Two coat veneer system over a heavy texture for less? We're worlds apart


----------

